# Relocating to Rockport



## Acuna

My wife and I (and our two girls ages 6 and 10) are moving to Rockport at the end of this week. If anyone is down there or lives in that area and wants to meet up for a beer or something feel free to send me a message. If you have young kids and want to get our kids together for some sort of a play date that'd be great too.

Really looking forward to better learning the fishery in the area and minding my P&Qs regarding the locally accepted good behavior on the flats (FWIW I like my space when I fish and will be targeting places that allow that to the extent available).

I can talk fly fishing and sight fishing for hours. I also am super addicted to fly tying and can throw a few flies your way.

Cheers and looking forward to meeting some folks down there!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

There is some good fishing in the area if you can get away from the crowds. Lots of tourists there in the summer months. I’m a little over an hour away.


----------



## Acuna

For sure. I am my own boss and as my work schedule allows I will be able to fish during the week. I plan to cherry pick my days and focus on the days with few clouds and light winds.


----------



## Acuna

Also being right there I will be able to catch little 3-4 hours winds of time to sneak out and chase a few fish.


----------



## Zika

Welcome aboard. Good fishing plan. 

Glad to hear you'll still be batting lead-off for the Braves when you're not in Rockport.


----------



## Acuna

Zika said:


> Welcome aboard. Good fishing plan.
> 
> Glad to hear you'll still be batting lead-off for the Braves when you're not in Rockport.


Ha!


----------



## BPancamo

Acuna said:


> Ha!


PM Sent.


----------



## anzuelo

Go to the Orvis shop on Fridays around 5:30. Informal gathering of flyfishers. There is also a local flyfishing club and active fly tying group.


----------



## Acuna

Alright, up and at ‘em for move day. Moving a house and an office on the same day will kind of definitively suck, but at least it will be over in one fell swoop and then it is on to the good life.

I wonder what they call citizens of Rockport? Is it Rockporters? Rockportians? Roxkportites? If anyone knows, let me know. It is a running debate between my wife and me.


----------



## Cooltex

Acuna said:


> Alright, up and at ‘em for move day. Moving a house and an office on the same day will kind of definitively suck, but at least it will be over in one fell swoop and then it is on to the good life.
> 
> I wonder what they call citizens of Rockport? Is it Rockporters? Rockportians? Roxkportites? If anyone knows, let me know. It is a running debate between my wife and me.


Moving is never fun, but moving to Rockport permanently should make it a lot easier! Good luck!


----------



## Acuna

This is all true. LOL


----------



## commtrd

It's nice over there in Rockport. Just be aware that in a hurricane, the town is at sea level and the storm surge can inundate the entire area.


----------



## Chad Cohn

commtrd said:


> It's nice over there in Rockport. Just be aware that in a hurricane, the town is at sea level and the storm surge can inundate the entire area.


There are areas that still have not recovered from Harvey, but it's the same in Port Aransas as well. Rockport is a great little town and it's on the wife & I's short list to move to when the kids are gone. Where are you moving from?


----------



## Acuna

Moving from Austin.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Acuna said:


> Alright, up and at ‘em for move day. Moving a house and an office on the same day will kind of definitively suck, but at least it will be over in one fell swoop and then it is on to the good life.
> 
> I wonder what they call citizens of Rockport? Is it Rockporters? Rockportians? Roxkportites? If anyone knows, let me know. It is a running debate between my wife and me.


Meth heads.


----------



## MarkPort

Welcome to town. There is every type of fishing here. Getting some alone time inshore is easier if you can fish during the week, handle some heat and/or don't mind making some longer runs. RF bay is great if not crowded, but don't overlook the smaller bays. Enjoy!


----------



## Acuna

I am cool with both longer runs and the heat. I’m also in theory able to fish during the week (as work and family stuff allow).

Now about this meth thing LOL...


----------



## Derek Radtke

Tx_Whipray said:


> Meth heads.


Almost spit out my rum when I read that! Haha


----------



## SymmFish

Fish in Rockport quite often for the past 20 years or so. If you ever want a fishing buddy, let me know.


----------



## Caddis

Same plan here once the last one is out of the nest. Keep a townhouse or something small in SA.


----------



## Chad Cohn

Acuna said:


> Moving from Austin.


Lucky bastard!!!! I live out near Bastrop (Cedar Creek) now and cannot wait to leave the entire area. Good luck with your move and maybe I'll see you on the water down there sometime.


----------



## KurtActual

Acuna said:


> I wonder what they call citizens of Rockport? Is it Rockporters? Rockportians? Roxkportites? If anyone knows, let me know. It is a running debate between my wife and me.


As long as you're not from Dallas, you're referred to as Texan, I thought?


----------



## rvd

I'm not a full-time RP resident but have a house there and manage to be there weekly. Always talk about fishing some during the week but don't manage to make it happen often. Welcome to town.


----------



## Acuna

Thanks. Really enjoying life down here so far. Crazily, haven’t even been fishing yet due to work and the honey do list. The weather hasn’t been ideal either.


----------



## Seymour fish

Tx_Whipray said:


> Meth heads.


More specifically, that would be Arkansas Pass. Never leave any tackle unattended


----------



## ShallowH2o

stop and see Dave at the Orvis shop he'll give ya the skinny. Don't tell too many people about Rockport. The storm recovery has changed it enough.


----------



## Acuna

Oh I’ve been by Swan Point since moving, many times LOL. It’s only a few minutes from my house, but then again everything in Rockport is a few minutes away. LOL.

Getting settled, figuring out important stuff like where to get the best breakfast tacos, which side of the HEB parking lot to use if you are a local, don’t try to eat out on a Tuesday (everything is closed), which pizza place for which kid (the Groove for my oldest- its awesome BTW, Panjo’s for my youngest), where to get ethanol free gas for the boat, where to get a nice bottle of wine for date night with the wife (Italian Cowboy), etc.

I’ve been swamped with work so haven’t met as many people as I would have liked by now, but that is okay, all in due time. Going to try to make the Swan Point happy hour this Friday. I’ve only been out on the boat in earnest once since moving. I’m going to go today to test a new prop and probably sneak out during the middle of the day tomorrow (little 10-2 session). I was hoping and planning to go Saturday because it looks perfect (tide rising all day with awesome weather), but the kids have had an up and down week at school so I now plan to load them up in the truck and head to Port A for a real beach day on Saturday. The weather will still be perfect and I have plenty of fishing days in front of me.


----------



## rvd

Acuna said:


> Oh I’ve been by Swan Point since moving, many times LOL. It’s only a few minutes from my house, but then again everything in Rockport is a few minutes away. LOL.
> 
> Getting settled, figuring out important stuff like where to get the best breakfast tacos, which side of the HEB parking lot to use if you are a local, don’t try to eat out on a Tuesday (everything is closed), which pizza place for which kid (the Groove for my oldest- its awesome BTW, Panjo’s for my youngest), where to get ethanol free gas for the boat, where to get a nice bottle of wine for date night with the wife (Italian Cowboy), etc.
> 
> I’ve been swamped with work so haven’t met as many people as I would have liked by now, but that is okay, all in due time. Going to try to make the Swan Point happy hour this Friday. I’ve only been out on the boat in earnest once since moving. I’m going to go today to test a new prop and probably sneak out during the middle of the day tomorrow (little 10-2 session). I was hoping and planning to go Saturday because it looks perfect (tide rising all day with awesome weather), but the kids have had an up and down week at school so I now plan to load them up in the truck and head to Port A for a real beach day on Saturday. The weather will still be perfect and I have plenty of fishing days in front of me.


Did you end up getting out this weekend? I'll be in town this week but not seeing any chance of fishing.


----------



## Acuna

Yes, snuck out with the wife for a few during prime time. It was windier than expected but still manageable. Light was funky and had more than I’d like sneak in on me. Still managed a little success though and had several legit shots in a few hours of fishing.

I can honestly say that I feel like I am living in paradise.


----------



## rvd

Nice! Congrats on making the time.


----------



## JBonorden

Acuna said:


> For sure. I am my own boss and as my work schedule allows I will be able to fish during the week. I plan to cherry pick my days and focus on the days with few clouds and light winds.


Light winds will be hard to come by during the spring. Those days are usually in October and go through February. I'm a life long resident of Aransas Pass. Welcome to the Coastal Bend.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Acuna said:


> Yes, snuck out with the wife for a few during prime time. It was windier than expected but still manageable. Light was funky and had more than I’d like sneak in on me. Still managed a little success though and had several legit shots in a few hours of fishing.
> 
> I can honestly say that I feel like I am living in paradise.


Welcome to the Texas gulf coast in Spring brother. You will learn to fish no matter what because if you cherry pick days you will need other hobbies.


----------



## Acuna

LOL for sure. And not to worry, I have no problem with wind as long as it isn't blowing at a dangerous level. For me it all boils down to if I am going to go one day or the other I will pick the day based on the most favorable conditions, all else being equal. If I have only one specific day on the calendar, bring it.


----------



## AggieFlyGuy

I live in Corpus and would love to get together! I have a 10 year old and a 19 year old that are both eat up with fly fishing. I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## AggieFlyGuy

Heck, I can't PM for some reason... if you are interested in some local perspective or a chat about good fishing spots over a beer, shoot me an email: [email protected]


----------

